# Grillstock - The BBQ Cook Book



## martyn c (Jan 16, 2017)

Got this for Christmas, have cooked brisket and pork from it's recipes, the backyard BBQ sauce is yummy thrown over some pulled pork


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 17, 2017)

That is a good book, I have it myself, and tried many of the recipes.


----------



## wade (Jan 17, 2017)

I have it as well. A good go-to book for ideas


----------



## mymatejim (Jan 20, 2017)

Cheers guys, will check it out!


----------

